# Blackwood & Co.



## buzzkutt033 (Apr 2, 2012)

we dug this yesterday and aren't sure if it's an ink or a lamp. 

 was dug in pontil age context. 

 embossed   " Blackwood & Co.     London "


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Apr 2, 2012)

another


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Apr 2, 2012)

3rd


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Apr 2, 2012)

any ideas on value ??

 thanx in advance for your help.

 jim


----------



## bottle man (Apr 2, 2012)

I believe it to be an inkwell and a pretty scarce one. What kind of condition is it in?Kevin


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Apr 2, 2012)

thanx kevin. it is at one of our digging teams home. i guess i'll ask him to clean it up 

 so we can see exactly what kind of shape it's in. 

 jim


----------



## MichaelFla (Apr 2, 2012)

Blackwood & Co., London is definitely an ink. The more common ones run anywhere from $40 to $75, but I personally have never seen one like that.
 What a beautiful example!


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 2, 2012)

Hey Jim,






 "Blackwood & Co. Of 18 Bread St. Hill London were a well known ink manufacturer." From.

Igloo @ eplace.

 From a dig story: "Last but not least, one of the most beautiful bottles recovered at any of the DIVs was Gary Cristâ€™s recovery of an amazing 12-sided, cobalt bottle. When it was shown to me at the hunt, my first reaction (after being quite stunned) was that it was a master ink because of the pour spout but then I saw the embossing. This reads â€œBLACKWOOD & Co. / LONDONâ€ on one side and â€œBY ROYAL LETTERS / PATENT/ SYPHON BOTTLE.â€ The fact that it had a funky top with the words syphon made me think that it could also be an early seltzer or mineral water bottle. In fact, just recently there was an long article about early siphons in Antique Bottle & Glass Collector magazine. Two other experienced bottle collectors, Ernest Bowers and Jim Dews, both said to me that they thought it was an English ink because there are a number of famous patented and funky looking inks by Blackwood & Co..." @ Potomac Pontil. (dig photos there)






 "BLACKWOOD & Co / PATENT / LONDON       
 Light olive green glass, height 2", dome shaped with offset neck, BIM with sheared lip, smooth base, item I#229, near mint condition, SOLD." From Reggie Lynch


----------



## saratogadriver (Apr 2, 2012)

I don't collect english stuff, but I believe this is one of the rarer and more desireable Blackwoods.   As already stated, it's definitely ink.  

 Jim G


----------



## tigue710 (Apr 2, 2012)

very cool


----------



## deepbluedigger (Apr 2, 2012)

British ink. Rare. Not 100% sure of value, but going to be at least a few hundred bucks in VGC. Nice find.


----------



## botlguy (Apr 2, 2012)

Listed and sold with the Watt White collection by Charles G. Moore Americana in 1996 - 1997 as Lot # 424 for $240. This was 1/2 of the estimated selling price.  Beautiful tough ink. Congratulations.


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Apr 2, 2012)

thanx everyone. i will post photos when my friend gets it cleaned up.

 jim


----------



## beendiggin (Apr 2, 2012)

That is an amazing looking inkwell.  Congrats on a great find.  What a beauty.


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Apr 3, 2012)

yes, can't wait to see it cleaned up .....


----------



## dollarbill (Apr 3, 2012)

Very very nice ink.Way to go what a great find.

  Bill


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Apr 5, 2012)

some better pics


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Apr 5, 2012)

another


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Apr 5, 2012)

if any ink collectors are interested in this one, please PM me.


----------



## botlguy (Apr 5, 2012)

What is that "goop" flowing out of the top? I realize it is somewhat solid and actually has some irridescence color to it. A purist might like to remove it but I think it looks interesting the way it is. Part of its history / life story. No matter what is done to it it is an unusual, pretty piece, one of the better ink forms in my opinion.


----------



## epackage (Apr 5, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  botlguy
> 
> What is that "goop" flowing out of the top?


 
 Looks like a hinged metal top to me Jim...


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Apr 5, 2012)

that's what it looked like to us also...


 great diggin' weather around here........


 jim


 a couple glue back cups from the last dig....


----------



## Wheelah23 (Apr 5, 2012)

Those 2 cups are awesome! It's a tough choice, but the partridge may be my favorite. You never find early pieces like that in such complete condition.


----------

